# Sealed Off Tank Top



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

Since I'm making my tank cover by myself, I don't want to have to waterproof it because it's wood. I'm wondering if I can completely seal off the top of the tank. I would use a 2-3 mm plastic and then have square lids cut out of it where I can get inside to feed, clean, etc... I'm just wondering if the heat goes way up or if there are any other bad effects. Wouldn't it safe on evaporation?

Thanks


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

I think I'm gonna use epoxy on the inside of the cover just to be safe. About the sealing of the tank... I don't think that would be good for the oxygen but my fx5 should fix that. still, it's probably better to leave it mostly open for cleaning and feeding purposes


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Not fully sure what your are saying but dont make a wood top. Get some glass cut or use eggcrate. Wood and high humidity will not be the best idea


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

A bit of a better explanation... 
I was wondering if it's ok to seal off the top of the tank with plastic/glass/whatever, and then put the wooden cover on top of that. That way there would be no evaporation and no way for the wood to get wet. Iwas just curious if anyone does this or if there are problems with heat since there's really o way for it to escape


----------

